# 6 or 7 large male convicts in a 35 gallon?



## karate626 (Dec 31, 2010)

How aggressive are Convict males when there are no females? I was wondering if I could put 6 or 7 adult males in my 35 gallon long tank. I know that would be over crowded but I do weekly water changes and over filter the water. I was thinking that any fish that gets bullied could hide in the crowd. With so many fish I was thinking that any aggression would be spread throughout the fish so no one fish is overly harmed. I would put them in all at once (tank is already cycled and currently has my to turtles that I'm moving to a 100 gallon) so none of them have a territory they are trying to defend.

What do you guys think?


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

It won't take long before they set up a territory to defend. If it's temporary in the 35 gallon fine, but 1 cichlid should outgrow that tank entirely none the less 6-7.

How big are the cichlids in the first place, you say large and I think 4-6 inches long minimum. Should really be backwards and put the cichlids in the 100, and upgrade the turtle tank. Or put the cichlids in the 35 and upgrade it soon as well.

Water quality you have handled with what you specified, but that shouldn't be a permanent home for them.


----------



## karate626 (Dec 31, 2010)

Could I put these fish with the turtles in the 100 gallon?


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

The issue is space to swim in, and territory. If you have land (for the turtles to be out of water) then you're going to consume around or a little less than half of the swimming area effectively making it a 60 gallon or less. Even with a peice that lets the bottom fill with water and a small peice of dry land for them on top.

The 6-7 fully grown black convicts will fit in a 100 gallon with ease, might even fit in a 55 (but that would be cutting it close). I was thinking cichlid and thinking it could get to 8+ inches. Black convicts only reach about 6 inches.

As far as putting both together in the 100 gallon tank, I honestly could not provide a good answer. If the turtles are any type of meat eating breed, it could be bad. If the turtles are delicate and small, could be bad. I honestly don't know about mixing them at all. I know to some extent it can be done, as I've seen it, but I never payed attention to what type of fish/turtles and sizes.


----------



## karate626 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you! The turtles are using a floating log from a pet store so it takes zero swimming space. I've had convicts with my hatchlings and the convicts attacked the hatchings. I think I will try with these 4 turtles (Red Ear Sliders). They are about the same size as the fish (4-7 inches).


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Temperature is also a factor, if they're kept cool enough it will lower their aggression level. I have a 55 in the basement currfently housing around 50-60 young adult Cryptoheros cutteri. That tank isn't heated, so it stays in the upper 60's through the winter. Smaller cutteri in a couple other, heated tanks have paired off and spawned, but the ones in the 55 don't even bother with territories.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Forgot about that one toddnbecka thank you.

With the red ear sliders just watch the fish, and make sure everything is fed well. Just looking at pictures of the red ear sliders says enough to me, if they get hungry they will find something to eat (very possibly the convicts). I know with my fish as well as most aggressive animals, feeding very well if not a little over feeding will lower aggression somewhat.


----------



## karate626 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks I chose not to do this.


----------

